# Weak pasterns or just a normal pup developing?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I am clueless, I read these forums too much and see too many pictures! 
I looked at albums and he looks like any other pup. Do his front legs look normal? The vet did not say anything about his development. All he said that GSD puppys are very goofy at this age. 

Normal







weird? 










video

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201281033246608&l=6400382650089116019

thank you all =)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

In some of the pictures, to me, they look slightly down while in others, he looks fine. I cant really judge off the video because he's hunching over the puzzle cube. Hope someone with more experience chimes in. That's just my .02


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He looks like a typical WGSL puppy to me.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I have been looking at picture after picture. He actually just started standing up straight, before it looked like his back legs were growing faster than the spine and he would walk very hunched over, but past few days he is walking up right!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Neko said:


> Thanks guys, I have been looking at picture after picture. He actually just started standing up straight, before it looked like his back legs were growing faster than the spine and he would walk very hunched over, but past few days he is walking up right!


 
silly lanky puppies. GSD pups just grow funny. Front half grows and the back half follows sometime after and so on and so forth. It's so funny to look back at pictures of my female and see just where her growth spurts were just by how she looked in certain areas lol


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lara's like that too


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I looked at Lara's pics yep hers are just like that.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess they are just weird =)


----------

